
Azure global DNS failure - q-base
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/status/
======
q-base
Starting at 11:48 UTC 15 Sep, 2016 a subset of customers using DNS in multiple
regions may experience difficulties connecting to their resources hosted in
this region. This issue is also having knock-on impact on multiple Azure
services, including SQL Database, Virtual Machines, Visual Studio Team
Services, Service Bus, API Management and App Service \ Web Apps. Engineers
are aware of this issue and are actively investigating. The next update will
be provided in 60 minutes, or as events warrant.

------
q-base
Anyone else hit by this? I can't connect to any of our services on Azure. I
can see via the dashboard that everything should be fine - but no one is able
to connect to any of them.

~~~
PerfectElement
Yes, I have a SQL instance on Central and a failover on East. Both have been
unavailable for 40 minutes now :(

~~~
q-base
Yeah, the frustration is real. No contact to either SQL Servers or Web App's
so absolutely no way of determining how many end users are affected at the
moment.

